
How We Built a High-Performance Proxy in 1 Month - aismail
https://medium.com/vitaminsoftware/how-we-built-a-high-performance-proxy-c17158af92fe#.jhxe4zutb
======
raarts
Would be great to explain why existing open source solutions were rejected,
and how you achieved your goals and requirements.

